# Any Skiers or Snowboarders on GTAA??



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking to share ride with anyone interested to go up to Blue Mountain for a day trip during the week in the upcoming ski season. Just chip in the cost of gas which usually around $12 to $15 per person depending on how many passengers I got. I drive a SUV with a ski box to hold your equipment. I can do pickups at Kennedy Commons in Scarborough or Yorkdale Subway station. Please PM me for more information.

I don't work for Blue Mountain but their 5x7 pass is the best deal in town. It pays for itself with just over 2 visits. I love to go during the week and enjoy skiing all day without any lineup.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg i definitely like to join!  but i cant ski until christmas holidays..... and im fairly new to it myself....oh and i snowblade , i learned how to ski first but then i switched over to snowblades


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I probably will go once or twice before Christmas. Christmas is actually block out for 5x7 holders so I probably won't go. But you can join me and my friend after Jan 2nd. I ski and just started to learn snowboarding at the end of last season. I don't see much snowblading on the hill these days but it certainly looks fun!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hahah i would say its easier for someone as uncoordinated as me XD


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'M DOWN TO COME!

I board, but my parents don't so it's hard for me to find a ride sometimes, 
so I usually just hit up the park closeby at Dagmar or something :'(


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Twin waxed sticks here.  Have not skied in many moons. Used to go almost every weekend with the folks when I was a kid. Ahh good times. BTW is St. Louis still open? I've been to Blue Mt. & St. Lious Moonstone IIRC that was what is was claled back in the day. Can't remember now. I just know I was there at least once. I used to frequent the Horse Resort a lot did the local Earl Bales from time to time.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW is St. Louis still open? I've been to Blue Mt. & St. Lious Moonstone IIRC that was what is was claled back in the day.


I think it's called Mount St. Louis/Moonstone now, 
it's two separate hills run under one company. Moonstone is more advanced than Mount St. Louis. (This is from memory on my school trip a year or two back)


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

thachingster is right . though i don't remember which one is steeper lol


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

IMHO Mount St. Louis Moonstone (500' vertical drop) and Blue Mountains (720') are the two best public ski resorts in Ontario. In case you are wondering, Georgian Peaks' 820 vertical feet is the highest in Ontario. Of course, they all sound like a joke to any Quebecer who frequent mountains that are higher than 2116 feet...LOL!

I find MSLM is the perfect place for beginners to intermediate and Blue is great for intermediate to advanced skiers. MSLM has better mogul trails and terrain park among the two.

This year Blue Mountain will officially open on December 10th. Its now time to get your gears ready!! I probably will go on Dec 13 or 14. Please PM me if you are interested!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

03pilot said:


> MSLM has better mogul trails and terrain park among the two.


i've never tried moguls at blue but i has such a hard time on MSLM's mogul trails on skiboards *.* (there were two i think)


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i've never tried moguls at blue but i has such a hard time on MSLM's mogul trails on skiboards *.* (there were two i think)


I should clarify. I say MSLM's moguls are better because Blue mountain's are too difficult for me.  But MSLM's terrain park is definitely better than Blue's.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

03pilot said:


> This year Blue Mountain will officially open on December 10th. Its now time to get your gears ready!! I probably will go on Dec 13 or 14. Please PM me if you are interested!


As much as I wish it was true I don't see them opening for a few weeks at least.

I'm up there skiing every week a few nights during the week and at least one or two days between Fri Sat Sun, would be cool to meet some of you there.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> As much as I wish it was true I don't see them opening for a few weeks at least.
> 
> I'm up there skiing every week a few nights during the week and at least one or two days between Fri Sat Sun, would be cool to meet some of you there.


Sadly you are probably right! Anyway...I have waited 9 months so what's two more weeks. 

Greg, do you live close to Collingwood? I wish I can go a few times a week like you.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

No I live in brampton and work ft in Mississauga so I basically don't have a life besides skiing in the winter.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> No I live in brampton and work ft in Mississauga so I basically don't have a life besides skiing in the winter.


Plus you need to take care of x number of tanks...LOL! Got to show this to my wife. She thinks I am crazy going there every other week. You must be an expert skier, looking forward to see you on the slopes and learn from you!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

No where near expert. I'm a bundle of poor form, improper techniques and bad balance!

With tank maintenance I end up doing a lot of it when I get home at night - a positive use for all that energy the excitement of skiing creates.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

*Midweek Ski / Snowboard Trip*

Anyone interested to hit the slopes at Blue Mountain next Wednesday (Jan 25th)? I have room to carry up to 3 more skiers/Snowboarders with equipment. We will leave Markham near Pacific Mall at 8:15am and returns to Pacific Mall around 6pm. Just $15 each person for sharing the cost of gas.

I love midweek skiing...no traffic...no lineups for the chair lift...!!
Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Blues been great the last couple visits.

Have fun, I'll be out of town next week.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Blues been great the last couple visits.
> 
> Have fun, I'll be out of town next week.


Yeah Blue has been great after the holidays. I go there at least every other week so maybe I'll see you next time.

I no longer have seats available for next Wednesday but anyone interested in future trips, please pm me.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

I went to whistler last year and I can't go back to blue mountain.. anyone feel the same?


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

mkblitz said:


> I went to whistler last year and I can't go back to blue mountain.. anyone feel the same?


Whistler is great...no doubt about it! I wish to go there before the end of the season. I go to Blue to keep me in shape for the big mountain. I enjoy the sport so I can have fun skiing or boarding wherever!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

mkblitz said:


> I went to whistler last year and I can't go back to blue mountain.. anyone feel the same?


Nope - I've been to Kicking Horse, Panorama, Whistler not to mention all over Quebec, but since I live in the GTA, my passion for the sport makes me return time after time to our local 'hills'.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Any snowboarders looking for a pair of boots?
I have a pair of forum team boots.. bought last year but never worn, size 10
$60


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't been skiing yet in Ontario this season. Anyone been to MSLM recently?

How are the conditions lately?

I usually go Wednesdays to MSLM for the day, but this year has been a little busier for me. Things have settled a little and I'm going to start going again.

Went to Mt St Anne Quebec at Christmas with my family and it was pretty nice. Also just came back from a week inBC at Whistler/Blackcomb last Saturday and it was awesome.

I should be at MSLM on Sunday. I usually go up early mornings on weekends to avoid the crowds.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I went to MSLMS on Sat during the Family Day weekend. The condition was good and definitely not as busy as Blue Mountain. All trails were open.

I am on route to Whistler right now. My first time...Very exciting!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

It was my first time at Whistler too. You'll love it!

The two MOUNTAINS are huge and very different. i preferred Whistler but Blackcomb has some amazing runs and the scenery is breathtaking.

Enjoy, Scott



03pilot said:


> I went to MSLMS on Sat during the Family Day weekend. The condition was good and definitely not as busy as Blue Mountain. All trails were open.
> 
> I am on route to Whistler right now. My first time...Very exciting!!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> It was my first time at Whistler too. You'll love it!
> 
> The two MOUNTAINS are huge and very different. i preferred Whistler but Blackcomb has some amazing runs and the scenery is breathtaking.
> 
> Enjoy, Scott


Scott, you are absolutely right. I love Whistler and the runs and scenery are just AMAZING. Unfortunately a snowstorm hit over the weekend and the peaks were closed. We were allowed to go up to the Harmony and Symphony bowls on the 2nd day. But both tops were completely white out and the gusty wind up there was unbearable. The sky was cleared for less than an hour in the two days we stayed but it's still worth it. I wasn't ready for powder skiing in 3-4 foot of snow and the intensive bump skiing. Quite a learning experience. My thighs still hurt .


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Had a great Sunday morning at Mt St Louis Moonstone(aka MSLM). Conditions were really nice machine groomed granular to start at 9:00am and good till about noon. Then it started to deteriorate quickly. When we got there it was 4°C and it went straight up to 10°C. 

It was a glorious spring Ski day for this ski season and probably the last!

03pilot- Good feeling though with the burning thighs! 

Miss this feeling already! Wanna be back in Whistler! Imagine living there


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> Had a great Sunday morning at Mt St Louis Moonstone(aka MSLM). Conditions were really nice machine groomed granular to start at 9:00am and good till about noon. Then it started to deteriorate quickly. When we got there it was 4°C and it went straight up to 10°C.
> 
> It was a glorious spring Ski day for this ski season and probably the last!
> 
> ...


Its great to know you had a good time at MSLM! I have been checking the weather forecast everyday and sad to find the unseasonal warm weather in the whole eastern region. This ski season is so short !!

On top of that, its really sad to have lost two great and well respected Canadian skiers this season. My deepest heartfelt condolences to the families of the late Nik Zoricic and Sarah Burke.


----------

